# Cockapoos cost you a fortune



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

The fuel to pick them up.
The mountain of toys.
The yards of vet bed.
The new crates.
The worn out shoes from walking them.
The trousers I ripped climbing over a fence.
The visits to the vets.
The new tent to sleep in at flyball competitions.
The suntan lotion to stop the top of my head burning when walking them.
The new cap as it was cheaper than the suntan lotion. ( only kidding the suntan lotions still in the bottle the cap was for the rain ).
The cost of a hotel room last weekend the night before a competition because my son had gone off with the new tent.

And to cap it all Ive just bought them their own freezer. Hope I'm not raided by the police it looks like its full of body parts.
:ilmc:S

oops should have posted this in Cockapoo Talk


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha ha !! and You have missed out 

Grooming costs
The collars and leads and harnesses especially as they grow
Treats
Cleaning stuff to clear up accidents
Poo bags!!!
Bags to carry dog stuff in
Water bottles
Feeding bowls
Teeth cleaners ( not so much for raw feeders) and ear cleaners
Books about them and training them etc...
Training classes
Birthday pressies

and it goes on & on...............

Love your cockapoo but love that you will be constantly broke too


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Can u not get poo bags free of charge from ur council? Where I live u get them free at parks, council offices and the vets, just a small cost cutter! Hehe, but they are actually much better than the ones u buy at pets at home. Emma x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Emma said:


> Can u not get poo bags free of charge from ur council? Where I live u get them free at parks, council offices and the vets, just a small cost cutter! Hehe, but they are actually much better than the ones u buy at pets at home. Emma x


Way to go Scotland! Nope, nothing like that down South as far as I know!

Karen x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't think East Lothian do free poo bags Emma, you can supply the bags at Scottish 'poo meet


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What else would I spend my hubby's money on ???????

Costly but well worth it ..... 

I hope he never reads this post


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

M&M's mummy said:


> Ha ha !! and You have missed out
> 
> Grooming costs
> The collars and leads and harnesses especially as they grow
> ...


and the new 7 seater car big enough to get the dog crate and dog in along with all the kids...


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

embee said:


> and the new 7 seater car big enough to get the dog crate and dog in along with all the kids...


Oh I feel a Tammy Wynette song coming on - "No Charge"


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't forget the laptop to keep up with the forum and the smartphone so you can still keep up while you're out


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

JoJo is laughing at the 7 seater car and the laptop for forum use.... well it’s all cockapoo related ....

What car did you go for Mandy? I have a Golf and I seriously need to think about something larger in the future ....


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Emma said:


> Can u not get poo bags free of charge from ur council? Where I live u get them free at parks, council offices and the vets, just a small cost cutter! Hehe, but they are actually much better than the ones u buy at pets at home. Emma x


Wow I wish they did that down here in Bucks, maybe then other dog walkers would think to pick up their dog's mess instead of leaving it in the middle of the path.

We get our poo bags from poundland, 150 bags for £1? You can't go wrong


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

........isn't any Cockapoo worth every penny ??? XXX


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh yes


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> What car did you go for Mandy?


A 7 seater VW Sharan as it has 7 proper full size seats and two of the seats convert into child seats - you just pull a handle and the seat raises and moves back then add a child head rest to keep the seatbelt in position. It takes just a couple of seconds to change a seat from adult to child version. Also each seat comes out so you can decide best position for dog crate(s).

You could easily take all 5 back seats out and have a two seater you can sleep in (for chasing round the country doing flyball competitions )


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Colin you dont begrudge a penny.
Car sounds fab Mandy we had a Touran but 2 of the seats you could lie flat and have a bigger boot but cetainly very versatile..... how many cockapoos can you fit in a Sharan x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Colin you dont begrudge a penny.
> Car sounds fab Mandy we had a Touran but 2 of the seats you could lie flat and have a bigger boot but cetainly very versatile..... how many cockapoos can you fit in a Sharan x


With mum and dad in the front and 3 kids in the middle row I could soooo easily get 4 crates in the back


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> ........isn't any Cockapoo worth every penny ??? XXX


:iagree:Worth EVERY penny! x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

We've got a Ford S-Max it used to be a seven seater- now with the big crate in the back even the shopping goes on the middle row, the tent on the floor behind the front seats, rest off the gear for the weekend. God its a two seater.
Now with the divider out of the crate I could fit four Cockapoo's in, don't give me ideas.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You could have popped a couple in your pocket today.... you could have your very own flyball team


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Flyball tonight. Poppy didn't want to know, must have had to many sandwiches this afternoon.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

And cake, she's so loves a picnic


----------

